# laquer based spray stain



## jnigh (Feb 24, 2011)

Anyone have a suggested psi rating for spraying out of a cup gun with this material?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Get a practice board and practice before you spray the actual project. PSI can vary depending on the substrate.


----------



## jnigh (Feb 24, 2011)

I think i will continue posting anything and everything i want, Gabe. Nobody makes you read them right? Btw when was the last time you wore whites? You sound like a slacks and tie painter...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

That reply to ewing was unnecessarily rude. Every gun even is different and brand of spray stain. I use a pressure pot with fluid around 7 psi and air, I do not recall offhand. Some guns are very air hungry and need a lot more air going in than others.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

jnigh said:


> I think i will continue posting anything and everything i want, Gabe. Nobody makes you read them right? Btw when was the last time you wore whites? You sound like a slacks and tie painter...


Wearing them now, everyday, green T's with white pants. I use to wear jeans with a cool embroidered dress shirt. I still wear them at times when I'm going to meetings.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

DeanV said:


> That reply to ewing was unnecessarily rude. Every gun even is different and brand of spray stain. I use a pressure pot with fluid around 7 psi and air, I do not recall offhand. Some guns are very air hungry and need a lot more air going in than others.



Ya, I thought I was being helpful :huh: 

You make some valid points.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Am I missing something here? Why the response to Gabe like that?

I agree with getting a board and playing with it until you got it dialed in right where you want it, guns and machines are different so it would be an approximate number.


----------



## Paint Works (Aug 1, 2007)

dont talk to Ewing like that he gave me a free t shirt


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I think he was refering to your quote line.

Do you feel better now? Good! No one wants to experience your continuous purging. Post something that matters! 

I think he thought that was directed at him. Which it was not but i can see where a new poster would think so.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh yeah almost forgot....welcome to PT!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

jnigh said:


> I think i will continue posting anything and everything i want, Gabe. Nobody makes you read them right? Btw when was the last time you wore whites? You sound like a slacks and tie painter...


So how dose a guy that just joined today, know Gabes name?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So how dose a guy that just joined today, know Gabes name?



Prob cause my link in my sig takes you to my Linkedin profile.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> light 'em up!!
> 
> i like the way this guy thinks!


2nd post after joining today is an uncalled for flame? I know you and Ewing are oil and water, but that post........:no:


----------

